# premiere league football



## debbiemaddern

hi, my husband and i are moving to japan can anyone tell us how easy it is to get premiere league football and European sport on tv/satelite/cable etc. thanks debbie


----------



## Joppa

debbiemaddern said:


> hi, my husband and i are moving to japan can anyone tell us how easy it is to get premiere league football and European sport on tv/satelite/cable etc. thanks debbie


European football is mainly shown (in the small hours, with some highlight programmes later) on pay satellite TV called Sky PerfecTV (abbreviated locally as Skapaa), which operate in a similar way to Sky in UK. 
SKY PerfecTV! English Site. Basic subscription including sports channels costs around 5110 yen, plus around 2180 yen each for PPV live cup ties and Champions League (around £73 a month in total, plus installation cost).
There are some other ways of receiving British TV - both terrestrial and Sky - in Japan, some quite legit, others may not be (but you won't get into trouble). The perfectly legal way is to get a slingbox, which when used with a Sky setup box located in UK (either your own or with an arrangement with a friend/relative) and broadband, can send any programmes (which you remotely control through your PC) to your TV in Japan through broadband connection:




.
Or you can watch British TV live and recorded on your PC (and on TV by connecting the two with a monitor cable) through BBC iPlayer and ITV Player, and currently, some subscription Sky programmes on Sky Player using your or someone else's log-in details. Now the broadcasters block access from PCs located outside UK by checking your IP address, but you can get around it by subscribing to a UK virtual private network (VPN), which gives you a UK IP address, such as https://www.my-private-network.co.uk/ (£5 a month).


----------

